# Spreadsheet for keeping track of fares and pay



## Shakenama (Jul 27, 2015)

I've been working on a spreadsheet for keeping track of trips fares and pay. It has four individual worksheets. The datasheet itself that includes the fare, SRF, Ubers fee and your cut. A pivot table to read and filter the data and two different charts.

If you find it's helpful or have any suggestions let me know. I'm also expanding on the sheet to add non-pax and pax mileage as well and adding a Google web form to enter the data online.

Uber Final:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YMIeXUbBfWtXVAEKY2EphV9lQFXs8m7ZwWtuIxSMSbE/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

Shakenama said:


> I've been working on a spreadsheet for keeping track of trips fares and pay. It has four individual worksheets. The datasheet itself that includes the fare, SRF, Ubers fee and your cut. A pivot table to read and filter the data and two different charts.
> 
> If you find it's helpful or have any suggestions let me know. I'm also expanding on the sheet to add non-pax and pax mileage as well and adding a Google web form to enter the data online.
> 
> ...


This is excellent, can you tell me how I can save this in Excel format.. great job..


----------



## Shakenama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks Nagodesi....As a guest you can download the sheet as an excel format. Just click File...Download As...Excel


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Other drivers that see my spreadsheet and my notes about pickup times, mileage and fares etc always go, "why do you do that?". I'm always like "seriously?!?"


----------



## Shakenama (Jul 27, 2015)

Jam, ... I feel for ya. 
I try to keep it simple as possible but have as much data displayed by charts. I didn't bother with calculations of mileage, pickup times, 
or minutes of the trips themselves as Uber already does that. For me what was important was the difference of cost between non rider mileage/gas and rider miles/gas.


----------

